# Looking for a breeder/rescue in Victoria, Australia!



## RatRanch (Jun 26, 2014)

I am looking for a breeder or a rescue to show my parents how cute pet rats are! So yeah Victoria in Australia


~Grrr, I'm a PANDA~


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

This site might help you out? I found two or three that are still open, and most of them have rescues needing homes or babies


----------



## RatRanch (Jun 26, 2014)

Thankyou!


~Grrr, I'm a PANDA~


----------

